# handbuch corel PDF



## histe (20. September 2005)

hi,
habe das problem habe corel als gekaufte version aber mir fehlt das buch wo die ganzen cliparts drin sind (corel12)...bekommt man das als PDF vielleicht?

Danke
HISTE


----------



## schurre (20. September 2005)

Ob es das Buch irgendwo gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber man kann im Skizzenbuch die Darstellung der Cliparts um einiges vergrößern und dann kommt man auch prima ohne Buch klar. Zumindest reicht es, um grob auszusortieren, was in Frage kommt und diese Cliparts kann man dann einfach mal alle in das Dokument importieren und sie sich dann genauer anschauen. So mache ich das jedenfalls immer.


----------

